# Beer



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Might sound like a silly question but how long will bottled or caned beer last if stored correctly? (great trading item) 
and how should it be stored?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It will last indefinitely in cans, but it does start to taste like Heineken if it gets too old, it will be safe to drink long after you can stomach it. The cooler you can keep it the better and longer it will last.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> It will last indefinitely in cans, but it does start to taste like Heineken if it gets too old, it will be safe to drink long after you can stomach it. The cooler you can keep it the better and longer it will last.


so cans would be better than bottles?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not very long, like I posted before, I've given up trying to store beer. With Monday Night Football coming up with the Losers In Our New Stadium trying to regain 1 st place, they may be a Tear In My Beer.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't store beer, I rotate it


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Right. I've never been able to store beer for longer than a weekend.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> so cans would be better than bottles?


No container is going to work well if you are thinking more than months of storage, It does seem to last better in cans kept in a cool area, but you are still talking a drinkable life of a year or less. It will last longer in cans but the taste will degrade pretty quickly after a few months. It will still be safe and it will still be alcohol but it gets pretty rank.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You got my curiosity up:

How To Store Beer - BeerAdvocate

Beer - How Long Does Beer Last? Shelf Life Expiration Date


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Beer has a realitively short shelf life, however the components for beer last a lot longer, I suggest learning to brew and storing or growing the components.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Brewing beer and distilling liqour is fairly inexpensive and easy { Warning Disstilling Liqour Requires Federal Lics or You will distilling illegally


Montana Rancher said:


> Beer has a realitively short shelf life, however the components for beer last a lot longer, I suggest learning to brew and storing or growing the components.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Boy, I have been trying to store off beer forever. Every time I buy a bunch and put it back, the next thing I turn around and it is gone. I think it evaporates complete with the glass or something. Maybe storing kegs would be a better way to go. But they would probably evaporate too.

But, just some proof from my childhood that we should figure out a way to store beer. It obviously gives you 100 megaton biceps!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Turns out it isn't just beer... I try to keep wine but it disappears too...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

beer in general, 6 months shelf life roughly 

spirits... stronger than beer, takes less space than beer, arguably f#%ks you up quicker than beer, and stores longer (some spirits get better with age...) and after a few hangovers, will be avoided unlike beer 

mmmm might go get me some bunderberg rum... mmm


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Rather than store beer,(which I like also),store different types of whiskeys,vodka,brandy and favored spirits.at least they can make you,feel good,feel unconscious if in pain,be bartered and, be an antiseptic.I have a favorite clear alcohol that stores nicely in a cabinet,my freezer,or, in a snow bank.currently I am storing some of these chosen spirits in at least two different places.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

My beer stores just fine. So long as you don't break the seal; once you break the seal, you'll lose more beer out than you took in.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I store whiskey and wine in my preps but don't drink them. I bought a beer making kit to try out and not sure if it is worthwhile or not. It's not a heated process even tho you do start by heating the mixture. Then into the plastic keg add the yeast and wait two weeks keeping the brew around 70 some degrees F. Brew has been in the keg for 10 days and it looks like all activity has stopped but will wait the full 14 days. After that is bottling and adding sugar and 14 more days for the carbonation to take place. Yield is only 2 gallons so less than a case of beer for 4 weeks work. I did go ahead and buy 3 more refill kits I think they should store long term pretty well. The mixture is in a sealed can and the yeast in a foil pouch. Hope it taste good.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I hoard cheap vodka, you know the under ten dollar for a 1.75 stuff. I don't think anyone will be all that picky if the worst happens. Plus it takes up less space and provides more bang for the buck.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Just had my first bottle of home brew last night and it was very good. Brewed for two weeks then bottled and waited 3 days for carbonation (supposed to wait 2 weeks). I think I might start my second batch. Pretty easy.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

I spent a good deal of time making wine and beer- It was too good so I had to stop (damn) It is a very simple process (a little bit of effort, and 3 to 4 weeks of it working while you just wait) and a lot less expensive than buying ready to go. I think that storing the supplies (and or growing them) is a good way to go, but I question the length of time you would be able to keep making it. 

How long are you able to keep yeast growing? You could keep transferring a "starter" from batch to batch, but you would be starting a new batch every week (I am most familiar with wine, so this is what I am referring to). Even a gallon a week would cause you to go through a lot of ingredients pretty quickly. I feel like you would spend a massive amount of time collecting supplies and within a short time you would have a large stockpile of beverages. This seems to be more of a post event scenario question than everyday thinking. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I "store" honey Jack.
And by "store" I mean "hoard" because its my favorite.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> I "store" honey Jack.
> And by "store" I mean "hoard" because its my favorite.


A friend of mine who like the honey jack, also likes the maple crown. And I have to say, it's pretty tasty.


----------



## zealster (Dec 29, 2013)

I think there are more benefits for storing liquors.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to know more about brewing beer. The whole process fascinates me. I have read some about it, but have not taken the plunge on equipment due to space. That will hopefully not be an issue soon. So any of you brewers please start some threads on it.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

MMmmm... Beer, one of my favorite flavors! Goes great with BBQ!


----------

